# 1.10. - Fahrradklamotten bei Lidl



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Müsst ihr euch aber beeilen, bei unserem Lidl, der ab 7 Uhr offen hat, ist schon alles weg gewesen, warme Hosen und Jacken mit netten Gimmicks und natürlich Hemden - sogar für Damen und Herren getrennt, also kein Unisex.

Bei uns lagen nur noch 3 offene (wahrscheinlich schon anprobierte oder getauschte) Hemden herum.

Viel Vergnügen. Für knapp 45 Ocken mal wieder 2 Jacken 1 Hemd und 1 Hose abgestaubt. Wobei mir die Aldi Sachen besser gefallen haben von der Passform her.

Lidl scheint auf Bierbäuche zu optimieren bei den hosen, unten Steckenbeine und oben Wampe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2007)

War heute morgen auch dort. Dachte, ich bekomme vielleicht ein Langarmtrikot für meine Süße. Aber obwohl ich der erste war, der sich für den Kram interessierte, waren lediglich drei Damentrikots vorhanden. Und das ist ein recht großer Lidl. Da hat Aldi meist mehr auf Lager.
Leider waren die Dinger auch noch viel zu groß.

Alles in allem mal wieder ein Schuß in den Ofen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Jo, kann ich voll bestätigen, im zweiten Lidl in dem ich war, hab ich gedacht, die haben die Ware noch nicht ausgelegt um 8 Uhr, aber scheinbar hatte Lidl aufgrund der ALDI Aktion vor 3 Wochen damit gerechnet, dass der Andrang sich in Grenzen hält, dort war nämlich noch keiner da (Lidl auf dem Kaff) und ich auch der erste, lediglich 5 Jacken, 5 Hemden und sonst nix mehr, was da rumlag. War sehr armseelig, nichtmal alle Größen verfügbar, musste man suchen, aber die Menge war ja recht übersichtlich.

Naja....


----------



## Magicforce (1. Oktober 2007)

sah hier ähnlich aus um 8:20 ..noch eine Jacke u. Hose in meiner Größe ..in den anderen Größen auch nur drei bis fünf Stück .. 
hatte die Dinger schon X mal in der Hand bei den letzten Aktionen..aber nie was gekauft weil die Sachen so hässlich sind .. 
nun ja habe diesmal welche mitgenommen..da ich dies Jahr mal etwas länger fahren möchte und zum drunterziehen im Winter wirds schon gehen..ist zumindest mal ´n Versuch Wert..wenn nicht bekommts die Heilsarmee


----------



## blackseal (1. Oktober 2007)

...nach drei lidl filialen hab ich nun endlich meine ausstattung zusammen. vor ein paar wochen bei aldi bin ich zu spät und zu kurz gekommen. da hatte es nur noch ne hose für mich gegeben. die sachen von lidl sitzen gut. die hosen sogar besser als die von aldi. aussagen zur qualität sind sicher erst nach ein paar wäschen möglich, aber der erste eindruck und der tragekomfort ist nicht der schlechteste. das sitzpolster ist dünner aber besser anliegend als bei der aldi hose. die längen von arm und bein sind bei hose, jacke und hemd absolut ausreichend für einen 1,84 meter kerl ohne bauch. sitzt, passt, hat luft. 
lediglich die vielen rückentaschen an hemd und jacke halte ich für sinnlos.
und gleich mach ich den praxistest irgendwo richtung belgien.
mal sehen, ob mich dann einer von den zweihunderteurojackenträgern schief anschaut...


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Müsst ihr euch aber beeilen, bei unserem Lidl, der ab 7 Uhr offen hat, ist schon alles weg gewesen, warme Hosen und Jacken mit netten Gimmicks und natürlich Hemden - sogar für Damen und Herren getrennt, also kein Unisex.
> 
> Bei uns lagen nur noch 3 offene (wahrscheinlich schon anprobierte oder getauschte) Hemden herum.
> 
> ...



du must ja schon den ganzen Schrank vollhaben  
jetzt hast du schon 4 Jacken ?


----------



## Lion82 (1. Oktober 2007)

Keine Ahnung wem sowas passt, aber ich wechselte gleich das Thema, als mich meine Freundin gestern Prospekt-in-den-Händen-haltend informierte...

Einmal diesen Aldischrott angehabt und du bist für immer kuriert! Die Hose steht hinten ab, als wenn du was im *rsch stecken hättest und die Jacken sind unten genauso breit wie oben. Müllware für jeden, der ne halbwegs sportliche Figur hat... Bei mir freute sich dann die Altkleidersammlung!  Hätt ich lieber 8 Kisten Wasser gekauft...


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

Lion82 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wem sowas passt, aber ich wechselte gleich das Thema, als mich meine Freundin gestern Prospekt-in-den-Händen-haltend informierte...
> 
> Einmal diesen Aldischrott angehabt und du bist für immer kuriert! Die Hose steht hinten ab, als wenn du was im *rsch stecken hättest und die Jacken sind unten genauso breit wie oben. Müllware für jeden, der ne halbwegs sportliche Figur hat... Bei mir freute sich dann die Altkleidersammlung!  Hätt ich lieber 8 Kisten Wasser gekauft...



oder 2 Kisten Bier 

ich hab mir kürzlich eine 3-Lagen Outdorjacke bei Aldi gekauft und die passt wunderbar. Bei den langen Hosen hast Du allerdings schon recht.....wem die passen sollen ist mir auch ein Rätsel


----------



## Darkwing.Duck (1. Oktober 2007)

Also ich stand heute in der Poleposition und bin als zweiter in eine relativ große Lidlfiliale gestürmt.

Für die Größe des Ladens sehr bescheidene Auswahl. keine Hosen in meiner Größe. Nur ein Trikot und auch nur eine Jacke. Trikot und Jacke habe ich dann mitgenommen.

Danach noch zu einer anderen Lidlfiliale gepilgert. Auch alle Hosen schon weg. 

Zum Langarmtrikot: Ich finde es an den Ärmeln etwas kurz. Und am Rücken hätte es etwas länger sein können. Die Jacke habe ich noch nicht anprobiert. 
Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht so richtig überzeugt. Vielleicht bringe ich die Sachen doch wieder zurück. 

ALDI Nord könnte ja auch langsam mal was rausbringen. Leider lehrte mich die Erfahrung, dass die Sachen von ALDI noch weniger gut passen, als die von Lidl. 

Also wahrscheinlich muss ich dann wohl oder übel doch ein paar Euro mehr aus geben für was gescheit passendes. Nun denn. 


Gruß,
DD


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

Das größte Problem scheint doch immer die schlechte Passform zu sein.
Gibt es bei Aldi oder Lidl nicht irgendwo eine Ansprechstelle wo man dieses Probleme mal vorstellen könnte. Eine bessere Passform (längere Arme, Beine, Rücken) kann die Herstellungskosten ja nicht so wahnsinnig steigern. Vielleicht müsste man den Verantwortlichen das einfach nur mal mitteilen.

Das würde allen weiterhelfen!


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> du must ja schon den ganzen Schrank vollhaben
> jetzt hast du schon 4 Jacken ?



Ich hab sogar noch viel mehr, aber vieles auf Vorrat, was ich gut verstaut im Schrank liegen habe und nicht nutze, ich nutze nicht immer alles ab, sondern immer nur einige Jacken, die mir besonders gut passen, den Rest vergesse ich erstmal oder ziehe ihn drunter an, so wie die LIDL Jacke, denn als Herbstjacke für richtigen Wind ist mir das zu dünn, dann gilts für mich als Hemd mit großem Reißverschluss und wird drunter angezogen. 

Ich schwitze sowieso extrem und muss mich dementsprechend nach dem Zwiebelsystem anziehen, soviel Kleidung wie ich brauche und habe, könnte ich mir als Student von Gore und Co garnicht leisten.


Lidl hat scheinbar wirklich nur wenig Respostenkram im Angebot gehabt, ich schätze wirklich, dass das ALDI Angebot von vor wenigen Wochen schuld dran war.


Dass die Größen nicht optimal sind, weiß doch jeder, darüber jedesmal von neuem zu diskutieren, ist doch leidiges Thema Leute. 

Eine Hose für 10 Euro - die ist auf irgend einen Durchschnitts-Typen zugeschnitten und passt auch mir nicht perfekt, aber auch Markenware ich keine Maßkonfektion und passt dem einen perfekt und dem anderen nicht. Mir passen Adidas Lauftights nicht, ALEX (Karstadt Marke) Lauftights passen mir auch nicht, dafür Asics. Und? Ist Adidas deswegen Schrott? Nö, die haben einfach nur andere Maßtypen, nach denen sie schneidern.


Die Aldi Sachen sind für mich genauso gut geschnitten, wie Gore für jemanden gut geschnitten sein kann, für mich nicht.

Kein Hersteller passt jedem und da Aldi u. Lidl extrem viele Menschen kennen und viele den Kram auch aufgrund des Preises kaufen, meckern viele drüber.

Würden soviele Gore Jacken kaufen, würden soviele über Gore meckern, in deren Jacken ich auch einen gewölbten Bauch vorn hab, da ist nix mit Funktion am Bauch, wenn das Ding sich wölbt und wenn ich die Größe so kaufe, dass der Bauch flach ist, hab ich Ärmel wie Hochwasser. 

Passt dem einen oder eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baum77 (1. Oktober 2007)

Die wollen eine Massenpassform! Für "richtige" biker sind die Sachen nichts.

Habe 2 Trikots von Aldi. Die taugen wirklich nur unter einer Jacke was. Ärmel zu kurz. In M sogar noch nen bissl zu weit am Bauch. Ich trage sonst M-L in Sportkleidung. Meistens L. S wäre wohl passend am Oberkörper aber natürlcih viiieeeel zu kurz.

Fakt: Man schmeißt zwar weniger Geld weg, aber immernoch zuviel!


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass jede Markenware für jeden ambitionierten Biker was ist. Allein von der Logik her kann das schonmal nicht sein, sei denn ein Hersteller bietet unterschiedliche Ärmellängen an, unterschiedlich starke Gummis im Bereich des Hinterns.......wie schon erwähnt - jeder Markenartikel ist auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe abgestimmt, wenn die groß und lang-gliedrig ist, passt sie tendenziell Sportlern nicht, die kleiner sind oder längere Arme haben oder kürzer Arme.

Bei Laufschuhherstellern ist das ganz extrem, es gibt Hersteller, die bauen grundsätzlich schmale und grundsätzlich weite Schuhe, dann gibt es Hersteller, die ein Weitensystem anbieten.

Theoretisch bräuchte man abgestimmt Unterhemd, Hemd, Jacke auf Maßkonfekt und wer kann sich das wohl leisten....ich nicht.


Deinem letzten Satz stimme ich absolut zu. Von der jetzigen Lidl Aktion war ich mehr als enttäucht, aber die letzte Aldi Aktion war für mich ein superschnäppchen.

Für den Preis konnte ich mir von Gore gerade mal eine Jacke holen (dir mir auch nicht perfekt passte) oder halt beim Discounter den Schrank füllen.

Und wer einmal auf dem Bike saß und zu wenig anhatte, fror, weil er zwar ne Top Jacke hatte, das Geld aber nicht mehr für passendes Hemd und Unterhemd gereicht hat, der weiß, wovon ich spreche, wenn man dann lieber 2-3 Hemden von Aldi im Schrank hängen hat.

Zur Passform übrigends noch: Klar ist auch, dass man das Zeug in den seltensten Fällen probieren kann, was die Fehlkaufrate bei Aldi und Lidl umso schwerer macht, sei denn man kennt seinen Körper und die Aldi Maße in etwa (Restrisiko bleibt).....dann macht man halt Schnäppchen.


Aldi Laufhose: L
Asics Laufhose: XL
Aldi Laufhose: XL - > fällt mir vom Körper.


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

Wenn sie die Hosenbeine und Ärmel bei den langen Modellen einfach 3-4 cm verlängern würden, wäre es für die meisten Personen ideal.
Ich habe 2 lange Trikots von Aldi die ich wirklich gerne anziehe, aber die kurzen Ärmel finde ich schon nervig. Die Preise sind natürlich unschlagbar.


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Hosenbeine und Ärmel bei den langen Modellen einfach 3-4 cm verlängern würden, wäre es für die meisten Personen ideal.



Die Idee wäre schon gut - aber wem sagen? Herrn Schwarz?


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Die Idee wäre schon gut - aber wem sagen? Herrn Schwarz?



vielleicht da
bringt aber warscheinlich nix


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Achso bei Aldi .... da wären es ja Gebrüder Albrecht. 

Das Problem ist ja, dass die Aldi Käufer (die typischen, die in der Schlange stehen, egal was es gibt) alles kaufen, hauptsache sie haben es und hauptsache es ist halt billig. Also wird Aldi sich natürlich weiterhin an diese Zielgruppe halten und nicht die "Nischengruppe" der richtigen Biker ansprechen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baum77 (1. Oktober 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass jede Markenware für jeden ambitionierten Biker was ist. Allein von der Logik her kann das schonmal nicht sein, sei denn ein Hersteller bietet unterschiedliche Ärmellängen an, unterschiedlich starke Gummis im Bereich des Hinterns.......wie schon erwähnt - jeder Markenartikel ist auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe abgestimmt, wenn die groß und lang-gliedrig ist, passt sie tendenziell Sportlern nicht, die kleiner sind oder längere Arme haben oder kürzer Arme.
> 
> Bei Laufschuhherstellern ist das ganz extrem, es gibt Hersteller, die bauen grundsätzlich schmale und grundsätzlich weite Schuhe, dann gibt es Hersteller, die ein Weitensystem anbieten.
> 
> ...


Das ändert nichts daran das Aldi Ware nicht gerade sportlich geschnitten ist.

Das heisst nicht das jedem Pearl Izumi passt oder Vaude oder Sugoi... Aber eine der "Marken" wird Ihm mit Sicherheit gut-sehr gut passen. Niemand behauptet das z.B. Gore zwingend besser sitzt als Aldi. Aber Aldi ist keinesfalls auf sportlich trainierte Körper als Zielgruppe Nr.1 gefertigt!


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Aldi ist sag ich mal "eine" Marke, wenn mans so sieht, hast du Recht, Aldi wendet sich eher an den Breitensportler, komischerweise aber nicht im Laufsportbereich, denn die Laufsachen sitzen allesamt wesentlich besser als die Radsachen. Daher trage ich z.B. auch Laufhosen zum Radeln und keine Radhosen. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass mehr Leute Rad fahren "können" als Laufen.

Aber ich persönlich empfinde die Aldi Sachen als "ok" Note 2- (Preis und Funktion in einem bemessen). Die Jacke könnte am Bauch etwas besser anliegen, aber sie schließt am Rücken gut ab.

Schau dir die Lidl Hose von heute an, die hat unten so dünne Passformen an den Beinen und oben ist sie geschnitten als hätte man in Größe 52 einen totalen Wampen. Also man kann sie binden, aber trotzdem hat man oben mords viel Luft, wenn man 2 Hemden reinstopft, die man anhat, dann sollte das passen, aber doll ist das nicht. Da ist der Aldi Kram wesentlich komfortabler. Mag sein, dass Aldi das schon länger macht, aber die Lidl Winterradlersachen sind allenfalls für milden Herbst mit viel drunter geeignet.


Gibt tatsächlich viel Kritik an der "Discountermarke" und auch keine Stabilität in Sachen Passform, mal ist es gut und mal halt nicht so gut.

Aber das exakt gleiche kann ich über fast jede Marke, die ich in meinen 10 Jahren Laufsport durch hab, behaupten. Ob Adidas, Puma, Nike oder Asics, Alex oder sonstige Eigenmarken.....ich hab überall was, wo ich sage: Das trag ich gern und ich hab von jeder Marke was, was hinten im Schrank vermodert und immer wieder nach hinten geschoben wird, weil ichs nicht anziehen mag. 

Also ist Aldi was das zumindest angeht, kein Exot. Nikes Laufjacken würgen mir regelmäßig den Adamsapfel ab, obwohl der bei mir nicht mal besonders ausgeprägt ist. Dafür passen die früheren Fußballhosen von denen bei mir wie angegossen und ich könnte heulen, dass meine 5 Jahre alte Nike Hose im Schritt langsam dünnen Stoff bekommt.


----------



## ThunderRoad (1. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem Bierbauch-Schnitt kann ich bestätigen beim Lidl-Trikot. Hab Größe 50 genommen, was für mich trotz 1,74m tendenziell eher knapp ist (war aber eh nix anderes mehr da und soll ja auch eher eng sitzen). Trotzdem ist an der Wampe noch Luft für ein 5l-Fässchen (und ich habe kein Idealgewicht), dafür zwickts unter den Armen, der Kragen ist zu eng und etwas länger dürfte es auch sein.
Bei unserem Lidl gabs noch Damen-Trikots und ein paar Hosen (die will ich aber nicht), sonst war 17 Uhr alles weg (oder nie da?)

Die Größenangaben sind auch bei namhaften Herstellern ziemlich lächerlich. Hatte schon Sweatshirts etc., die mir in L zu groß waren und andere, bei denen XXL noch zu knapp war (extremes Beispiel: Mexx, da hab ich ein XL-Shirt beim Anziehen glatt gesprengt - ich hab aber eigentlich ganz normale Masse und noch nie ein Fitness-Studio betreten...)


----------



## Lion82 (1. Oktober 2007)

Dass du ständig mit Laufkram daherkommst... 

Fakt ist, dass Hersteller, die sportartspezifische Produkte feilbieten, anders arbeiten, wie ein Discounter, der eher den Tourenopa mit Wampe und 160 Euro Rad glücklich macht. Ich habe im Verhältnis zu meinen Schultern eine sehr schlanke Taille und genetisch bedingt sehr muskolöse Beine. Hier baue ich schneller Muskeln auf als anderswo. Wenn der Schnitt einer Windstopper-Jacke oder sei es nur eines Trikots nur UNGEFÄHR eine RICHTIGE ( ! ) V-Form hat, passt das Stück mir zu 85%. Wenn die Hose oben eng und an den Oberschenkeln weiter geschnitten ist, mit langen Trägern, passt sie mir! 

Neben Gonso, Scott, Nike und Primal habe ich auch günstigere BIKEWEAR, die allesamt passt! Die eine nen Ticken besser, die andere nen Ticken schlechter.

Aber das Discounterzeugs passt mir ÜBERHAUPT nicht!


----------



## nafets81 (1. Oktober 2007)

Nette Diskussion zum Thema Passform 
Ich habe mir heute Morgen auch mal eine Hose und eine Jacke bei LIDL gegönnt. Und bei der Jacke hatte ich Glück. Die sitzt wirklich gut. Die Hose sitzt passabel. Habe dann eben mal eine Runde mit der Jacke gedreht und war positiv überrascht. Bei bewölktem Himmel und ca. 16°C mit nur einem Kurzarmtrikot drunter absolut ok. Obwohl's im Wald doch teilweise kühl wurde. Aber gefroren habe ich nie. Allerdings schwitzt man ganz ordentlich. Die Jacke ist jetzt nach zwei Stunden immer noch feucht.
Mit noch einem Funktionsunterhemd bzw. mehreren Teilen kombiniert denke ich durchaus auch für kühlere Temperaturen geeignet.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Glocke (1. Oktober 2007)

Habe mir ein Tool mitgenommen, und das sieht nicht schlecht aus für die paar Euro´s. 

Bei den Klamotten kann ich immer nur lachen, habe keine Aldo-Lidl Statur ;-)


----------



## blackseal (1. Oktober 2007)

...so. drei stunden durch den aachener und stolberger wald mit ganz viel wasser von oben haben die neuen klamotten jetzt hinter sich. und ich bereue den kauf nicht. die sachen passen nach wie vor wie angegossen. 
besonders nach dem regenguß. das material trocknet aber schnell. der schweiß bleibt wo er hingehört. der wind und die kühle waldluft aber auch. bin gespannt wie sich das bei temperaturen unter zehn grad ausnimmt. 
ich kann die sachen uneingeschränkt empfehlen. keine dreissig euro für alles zusammen ist zudem noch ein argument. 
...und die passform am arsch ist auch besser als bei den aldi hosen. da entsteht für den betrachter von der seite ja doch der eindruck, daß sich jemand ein brett in die hose geklemmt hat.


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Lion82 schrieb:


> Dass du ständig mit Laufkram daherkommst...



Ja, genau, wie kann ich nur....was hat Laufen und Radfahren miteinander zu tun, also wirklich, wie kann ich nur.....
Und was stört dich dran? Beide sind Breitensportarten, beides sind Klamotten, die von Aldi und Lidl verkauft werden, beide richten sich an ähnliche Zielgruppen....und...und...und soviel dazu, wo liegt dein Problem?



> Aber das Discounterzeugs passt mir ÜBERHAUPT nicht!



Und? Bist du der Nabel der Welt? Nö, 95% im Thread passts und davon sind die meisten zufrieden. Wen interessiert, ob dir das Zeug passt? Mich zumindest nicht wirklich. Mir passts.


Mecker doch einfach woanders weiter - wieso meckern die Leute eigentlich am meisten über die günstigen Aldi und Lidl Klamotten und verteidigen und rechtfertigen so ziemlich jeden Mist von überteuerten Markenherstellern? Seid ihr so leicht zufrieden zustellen, nur weil da ein Marke draufsteht? Entschädigt scheinbar einige für einiges....wirklich traurig, was Marketing und Werbung alles kann, dass jemand bereit ist, 30x soviel auszugeben für Jacke oder Hose.....ich glaub so viel Profis gibts hier nicht, als dass man das bräuchte. Aber jedem das seine.

Da gibts tatsächlich Leute, die sich für 300 Euro eine Gore Jacke kaufen und hinterher akzeptieren, dass sie kaum besser ist oder sogar genauso , wie ihre 12 Euro Aldi Jacke, Leute gibts......dann gibts Leute, die vergleichen den Rausschmiss von 300 Euro mit dem Rausschmiss von 12 Euro....Leute gibts...

Der Kram ist aus den gleichen Materialien genäht, genau in den gleichen Billiglohnländern, teils etwas besser Feuchtigkeitsableitend nach außen, teils genauso wie Billigware. 

Einige hier scheinen zu glauben, eine Funktionajacke herzustellen, sei noch heute ein Hexenwerk, dass längst sowas in jeder Fabrik nebenbei gemacht wird, wissen ja viele nicht oder wollen es halt nicht wahr haben, der Blick ins Ettiket ist dann oft ernüchternd. Tja. So ist das. Und jetzt komm ich wieder mit meinen Laufklamotten.....Laufschuhe von X und Y werden in Taiwan in ein und der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt, hoffe damit keinen wachgerüttelt zu haben.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei Lidl immer die gleiche ********, nichts ist da. Ich hab mich einmal per E-Mail beschwert deswegen, es gab doch glatt einen Biref mit einem Gutschein für ein Packen Kaffee zurück.

Wie auch immer, bei Aldi gibts sogar in der Mittagspause noch was und die Qualität ist auch besser. Aldi 4ever


----------



## Michael Night (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mit solch sehr billigen Klamotten meist eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn ich da was kaufe, dann nur für den Sommer. Bei allem, bei dem es auf "echte" Funktion ankommt, greif ich lieber zur Markenware. 

Was nützt mir eine Jacke, die 20 kostet, wenn ich sie am Berg ausziehen muß, weil mir der Schweiß überall runter läuft? NIX!! 
Eine Hose, bei der ständig die Beine nach oben rutschen -trotz Siliconbund, brauch ich auch nicht. Unförmige Langarm-Trikots find ich eh doof. Nicht zu vergessen: Unterhemden mit zwei Lagen Stoff an der Front. Das Ding wird durch den Schweiß so schwer, dass es einen in eine aerodynamische Position zwingt weil es den Oberkörper nach unten zieht . Ganz zu schweigen von der Zeit die das Ding zum trocknen braucht.

Was ich empfehlen kann sind Brillen (Kaufen, wenn sie zerkratzt ist gibt es wahrscheinlich schon wieder die nächste im Angebot). Auch die Kurze Hose -ich glaube nur 8 bezahlt zu haben (mit separater Innenhose) fand ich gut. Evtl. auch noch die Handschuhe. Wobei auch hier die Modelle für den Herbst/Winter nicht so funktionell sind. 

Bei häufiger Nutzung hat man (zumindest ich) an Markenware einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Bei Lidl immer die gleiche ********, nichts ist da. Ich hab mich einmal per E-Mail beschwert deswegen, es gab doch glatt einen Biref mit einem Gutschein für ein Packen Kaffee zurück.
> 
> Wie auch immer, bei Aldi gibts sogar in der Mittagspause noch was und die Qualität ist auch besser. Aldi 4ever



Jo, da stimme ich zu, das einzig sinnvolle an der Lidl Jacke ist das integrierte Halstuch, ganz lustig, dafür schlappert sie unten wild rum, weil das Gummi fehlt. Gefällt mir auch garnicht, die Aldi Jacke war durchdachter. Bei Lidl war das ganze halbherzig, konnte man auch an der "Menge" sehen.


----------



## seinup (1. Oktober 2007)

Lion82 schrieb:


> Dass du ständig mit Laufkram daherkommst...
> 
> Fakt ist, dass Hersteller, die sportartspezifische Produkte feilbieten, anders arbeiten, wie ein Discounter, der eher den Tourenopa mit Wampe und 160 Euro Rad glücklich macht. Ich habe im Verhältnis zu meinen Schultern eine sehr schlanke Taille und genetisch bedingt sehr muskolöse Beine. Hier baue ich schneller Muskeln auf als anderswo. Wenn der Schnitt einer Windstopper-Jacke oder sei es nur eines Trikots nur UNGEFÄHR eine RICHTIGE ( ! ) V-Form hat, passt das Stück mir zu 85%. Wenn die Hose oben eng und an den Oberschenkeln weiter geschnitten ist, mit langen Trägern, passt sie mir!
> 
> ...





Typen wie du nerven - wieso melden sich eigentlich immer Leute, die mit der Ware nicht klarkommen? Ich hab mir eine mehrere Hundert Euro teure Gore Jacke gekauft, die passt, genau wie meine Aldi jacke passt, ich hab keine Wampe und bin nicht dick und trotzdem passt beides gleich. Und hänge ich mich deswegen in jeden GORE Thread um mitzuteilen wie schlecht die Ware ist, die ich mir gekauft habe? Wen bitte interessiert das? Keinen, also Leute, wenn ihr Aldi und Lidl nicht mögt, schön, behaltet es für euch, es interessiert nicht - nicht in solchen Threads. Das nervt einfach nur, wir wissen mittlerweile, dass es Befürworter gibt und Aldi Hasser bzw. Lidl.


----------



## Schiky (1. Oktober 2007)

Diese Aussage zeigt mir das du nun aber nicht wirklich Ahnung hast! Hast du dir schon mal Laufschuhe einer Markenfirma und dann Laufschuhe vom Lidl oder Aldi angesehen? Wenn ja, dann wundern mich deine Aussagen, denn dort gibt es ganz klar Qualitätsunterschiede und sogar teilweise gravierende. Klar ich will nicht sagen, das die Discountersachen nichts sind, aber sie als die Top-Sachen überhaupt hinzustellen, wie du es fast tust, halte ich für sehr übertrieben. Ob es wirklich die gleichen Materialien sind wage ich eher zu bezweifeln, denn auch da gibt es Unterschiede in der Produktion. Naja könnte man jetzt tiefer draufeingehen, habe ich aber keine Lust. Die Teile sind sicher für den Preis ok, aber man wird auf Dauer schon die Schwachstellen sehen. Und nebenbei auch bei Markenware kann man sparen, in dem man halt Vorjahresware etc. kauft, da liegt man dann teilweise auch auf Discounterniveau. Ich habe bisher für meine Bikekleidung auch wenig bezahlt und habe dennoch keine NoName Discounter Produkte. Einzig gönne ich mir jetzt zum Geburtstag eine teurere Gore Jacke, sicher spielten da bei der Auswahl nicht nur rationale Faktoren ne Rolle. Mir gefällt sie einfach saugut und nebenbei habe ich sie zum Superpreis erstanden. 



--hobo-- schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm ich wieder mit meinen Laufklamotten.....Laufschuhe von X und Y werden in Taiwan in ein und der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt, hoffe damit keinen wachgerüttelt zu haben.


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Schiky schrieb:


> Diese Aussage zeigt mir das du nun aber nicht wirklich Ahnung hast! Hast du dir schon mal Laufschuhe einer Markenfirma und dann Laufschuhe vom Lidl oder Aldi angesehen? Wenn ja, dann wundern mich deine Aussagen, denn dort gibt es ganz klar Qualitätsunterschiede und sogar teilweise gravierende. Klar ich will nicht sagen, das die Discountersachen nichts sind, aber sie als die Top-Sachen überhaupt hinzustellen, wie du es fast tust, halte ich für sehr übertrieben. Ob es wirklich die gleichen Materialien sind wage ich eher zu bezweifeln, denn auch da gibt es Unterschiede in der Produktion. Naja könnte man jetzt tiefer draufeingehen, habe ich aber keine Lust. Die Teile sind sicher für den Preis ok, aber man wird auf Dauer schon die Schwachstellen sehen. Und nebenbei auch bei Markenware kann man sparen, in dem man halt Vorjahresware etc. kauft, da liegt man dann teilweise auch auf Discounterniveau. Ich habe bisher für meine Bikekleidung auch wenig bezahlt und habe dennoch keine NoName Discounter Produkte. Einzig gönne ich mir jetzt zum Geburtstag eine teurere Gore Jacke, sicher spielten da bei der Auswahl nicht nur rationale Faktoren ne Rolle. Mir gefällt sie einfach saugut und nebenbei habe ich sie zum Superpreis erstanden.




Ich habe erstens von Markenartikeln geschrieben, zweitens produziert auch Lidl und Aldi in Billiglohnländern. Drittens haben einige namhafte Hersteller eine katastrophale Qualität. Mir ist JEDER Nike Air Span Triax 3 nach maximal 300km buchstäblich auseinandergeflogen und zwar seitlich am Mash. Einmaleffekt? Sicher nicht. Ich bin binnen weniger Jahre mindestens 20 Paar gekaufen, Marathonvorbereitungen etc. haben es nötig gemacht, die Schuhe wetzten immer an anderen Stellen durch, die Bändel rissen und die Dämpfung war nach wenigen KM einfach verflüchtigt. Das gleiche beim Brooks Racer mit den Bändeln, haben sie erste in der zweiten Version in den Griff bekommen. Mein Puma Schuh hielt dagegen ein halbes Jahr mehr als 2000 km aus im Winter.

Was ich damit sagen will? Es ist schon verdammt lange nicht mehr so, dass Markenartikel auch wirklich bessere Qualität haben. Wieso das nicht so ist? Weil das Management gemerkt hat, wie man verkaufen kann - und leider haben sie es nie mehr umgestellt. Ein Hersteller verkauft sprungartig mehr, wenn er wirbt, mit den richtigen Gesichtern und NICHT etwa, weil die Qualität von heute auf morgen besser wird. Nö, es wird mit bekannten Läufern geworben, Fußballvereine gesponsert etc etc etc. Aber als aller letztes an der Qualität geschraubt. 

Als Laufschuhe würd ich nie Lidl oder Aldi nehmen, obwohl es viele gibt, die drauf schwören: www.laufen-aktuell.de (such nach lidl racer). Die Dinger werden anschließend bei ebay teuer verkauft. Freaks halt. 

Und trotzdem - Markenware ist NIEMALS per se gut, nur weil 'ne Marke draufsteht. 

Man kann es halt nicht pauschalisieren.


P.S. Dazu braucht es nicht viel fachliche Ahnung, jeder Laie kann ins Ettiket schauen, kann schauen WO hergestellt wird, kann schauen aus welchem material gefertigt wurde und kann das Ding anprobieren und selbst testen. Ich weiß lediglich, dass du bei teuren Marken einfach teure Werbung mitbezahlst, irgendwo muss das Geld für die Prominenz doch herkommen und klar, das bezahlt der Kunde. 

Es ist traurig genug, dass viele mit ihrer überzogenen Kleidung durch die Gegend fahren und meinen, sie seien jetzt top gerüstet. 

Wieso steht auf markenware von Scott der Name aus 100m Entfernung noch leserlich drauf? Wer ist denn heute noch so dümmlich und fährt als Werbebanner verkleidet kostenlos Werbung? Wer das tut und meint, nach aussen tragen zu müssen, der tut das aufgrund mangelnden Selbstbewusstseins. 

Es ist Fakt, dass eine Hose keine 100 Euro kosten muss und dass eine Jacke keine 400 Euro kosten muss. Wer meint, das zu brauchen, der solls kaufen - und der soll sich halt verarschen lassen. 


Ich sage nicht, dass Aldi besser ist - das ist ja lächerlich! Aber ich sage, dass Markenware total überzogen teuer ist und ich bin z.B. nicht bereit sowas mitzumachen ohne einem dementsprechenden Mehrwert. 

Meine Asics Hose (runtergesetzt) kostete 70 Euro, bezahlt hab ich 20 Euro bei Karstadt. Wer gewesen wäre sie mir 30 Euro, das wäre der Wert, dem ich sie beigemessen hätte und bereit gewesen wäre, zu bezahlen, MEHR nicht! Und wenn sie mehr kostet, dann halt ohne mich.


Löffler, Wolfskin und wie der Kram heißt, schaut einfach ins Ettiket, da kann man sich alle Diskussion sparen.......Billiglohnländer (Niedriglohnland) und ihr finanziert zum Größtenteil die Werbung und hintendran noch das dolle Management, das in Asien produzieren lässt und sich den dicken Privatjet leistet. Die Arbeiter in den Fabriken stellen genau den gleichen Kram her, wie für Aldi, genau zu gleichem Lohn und sticken halt am Ende noch drei Streifen drauf - super!

Lass eine Hose mal einen funktionalen Wert von 40 Euro haben, eine Gore, kaufst du sie für 100 kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die 60 Euro geradewegs zum nächsten Werbeetat wandern oder halt zum Management oder Halbehalbe.

Ich kenn das nur aus der Schulzeit, da musste man mit Levis durch die Gegend laufen, damit man "was war". Heute brauch ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## seinup (1. Oktober 2007)

Gore Jacke, die ich kürzlich gekauft habe: 
230 Euro - bezahlter Preis.
50 Euro - gerechtfertigt empfundener Preis im Konkurrenzvergleich

Gore Shirt von Karstadt im Ausverkauf
40 Euro - bezahlter Preis, runtergesetzt von 70 Euro
20 Euro - gerechtfertigt empfundener Preis für ein T-Shirt (kurz)

Scott Helm vom Fachhändler
150 Euro - Preis (nicht gekauft)
60 Euro - gerechtfertigt empfundener Preis

Und so geht das bei mir ewig weiter.......


Und Laufsachen von Aldi hab ich übrigends auch. Es soll Radler geben, die den Winter über auch laufen...ja, die gibts!


----------



## Michael Night (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke aber schon (auch wenn es nervt) dass wir ein Recht dazu haben, (evtl.) weniger erfahrenen Leuten mitzuteilen, dass billige Klamotten nicht unbedingt gut sind -wie auch die teuren. Und die Leute haben andererseits ein Recht darauf alle Meinungen zu hören (sehen) -auch die schlechten.

Arbeitest du für einen dieser Discounter?


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Das ist dein gutes Recht, dazu sind Foren da! Aber sag doch mal einer, was es rechtfertigt, für eine Fahrradjacke 200 bis 300 Euro zu verlangen, für das doppelte bekommt man ein Rad. 

Würde man sich gerade einmal eine einzige Bikeausrüstung holen, ohne dass man Wechselklamotten hat, von Gore oder sonstwem, Scott .... würde man soviel bezahlen, wie für ein neues gutes Fahrrad. Jetzt hat man auch gerade mal für eine einzige Saison ein einziges Paar Klamotten. 

Oder auch was es einen Fahrradhelm von Scott wert macht, 150 Euro für ihn zu bezahlen. Genau das gleiche bei Giro und Co (von denen viele nichtmal Fliegennetze haben). 

Und jetzt erzähle mir mal jemand, was es eine in Asien produzierte Jacke so besonders macht, dass man 200 bis 300 Euro dafür verlangen kann?

Gerade Anfänger sollten sich erstmal bei Lidl oder Aldi umsehen, schonmal einen Klavierschüler gesehen, der grad angefangen hat und sich ein neues Schimmel Piano liefern lässt? Nö.

Ich bin Student.....und für Discounter zu arbeiten wäre sicher nicht das schlechteste, aber leider sind die Jobs recht schnell an Schüler vergeben und derzeit hab ich schon einen Nebenjob. Dann bräuchte ich mich wenigstens nicht mit den Hausfrauen morgends um 7 Uhr rumschlagen, sondern könnte im Lager in Ruhe was zurücklegen.


----------



## Michael Night (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Preise für Bike-Klamotten und Zubehör sind schon teilweise sehr hoch, da hast du auf jeden Fall Recht! Allerdings ist auch nicht alles Gute erst in der 200+ Preisklasse vertreten. Ich hab vor über vier Jahren für meine Gore Jacke (Softshell) reduzierte 80 bezahlt und bin bis heute hochzufriede


----------



## Michael Night (1. Oktober 2007)

...hab mich verdrückt! ...zufrieden. Wenn jetzt so ein Rookie mit Aldi Jacke sich den Berg hoch quält und sich denkt "boa läääääk!" dann hat er da auch nichts von. Und das die in Asien für Gore oder andere einfach nur ein anderes Schildchen aufnähen, ist doch Quatsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion82 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey kommt mal klar ihr beiden? Wie Marketing funktioniert und wo heute produziert wird, brauchst du mir und vielen anderen hier nicht unter die Nase reiben. Was hilft es denn, wenn gewisse Leute nicht nur radfahren und laufen gehn, eben nicht nur Striche in der Landschaft sind und ihnen Discounterware nicht steht? Ich rede nicht von der Optik sondern vom Tragekomfort. Die Aldihose formt im spitzen Winkel dank des Billigst-Kissens ein Posegel und sitzt wie ein Sack mit ner Schnur drumrum, bei den Trikots pfeift überall die Luft rein und die Jacke ist mit einer Badewanne vergleichbar, nach 1500 HM...

Die teuren Rahmen kommen auch zu 90% aus China, trotzdem werden UNSUMMEN dafür bezahlt? Warum? Geht doch auf nem Curtis oder nem Quantec auch? 

Die Gesellschaft definiert und untergliedert sich über Werte, leider meist finanzieller Art. Ob die Assoshose die 180 Euro wert ist, ist egal, solange sie passt und zum Erlangen des, aus der VWL bekannten, "snob-effektes" beiträgt. Auch Gore ist eine Marke, die sich nicht jeder leisten KANN, da man eben nicht nur ein Trikot und eine Hose daheim hat. 

Mir ist dieses übertriebene Markenimage aber sowas von Schnuppe, das glaubt ihr nicht. Wenn meine Scott oder Nike genauso schaizze wie eine Aldi sitzen würde, würde ich das Zeug auch öffentlich anprangern. Und es ist Fakt, dass nicht mein Körperbau sondern der Schnitt dafür verantwortlich sind. 

Wie du richtig erkannt hast, möchten Aldi und Konsorten auch nur ihre Manager und Gesellschafter reicher machen und da macht es eben keinen Sinn, in einem Land, in dem es mehr Hühnerbrüste und Fettsäcke als Sportler gibt, athletische Schnitte anzubieten. 

Gott sei Dank gibt es noch andere Marken neben Gore und Assos, die ihre Leute in China unter Kontrolle haben...


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Nein, viele wissen nicht, dass sie durch Marketing beeinflusst werden, wüssten sie es, würde nicht geworben werden. JEDER wird durch Marketing beeinflusst - auch du - und auch jeder, der behauptet, er würde nicht. Denn das ist Sinn von intelligentem Marketing. Produkte anzubieten, eine Peergroup zu basteln - und wenn es nur den zweck hat, dich irgendwo einzuordnen oder wiederzusehen.....Marketing funktioniert, sonst würde nicht geworben werden. 

Oder wieso sonst erklärst du es dir, dass Leute (hier im Forum) unbedingt Trikots bestimmter Marken tragen wollen, die sie online bestellen wollen, nichtmal ihre Größe wissen und das Zeug nie getragen haben? Weil eine Marke dahintersteckt, deshalb! Und das hat nix mit Tragekomfort zu tun - auch wenn man sich viel einreden kann.

Wer mal die Möglichkeit hat, eine Werksbegehung in China zu machen, der sollte sich unbedingt auf ein paar merkwürdige Bilder gefasst machen. Da werden die härtesten Konkurrenten auf dem selben Tisch gefertigt, was man nie glauben würde. So gesehen bei zwei Laufschuhherstellern und alle Teile, die nicht explizit auf die Marke schließen ließen, wurden gleich gefertigt, erst zum Schluss trennten sich die Fertigungsbänder und es wurde markenspezifisch.

Man muss es gesehen haben, sonst glaubt mans nicht. Das ist aber vollkommen klar, da die Kosten abnehmen bei steigender Stückzahl.

Ich sag weiterhin nicht, dass Gore schlecht ist, aber halt ob es den Preis wert ist. Und man bekommt es nur sehr selten für so stark reduzierte Preise. Bei uns bekommt man sowas nie, irgendwie werden die Preise so 20 bis 30 Euro gesenkt, gerade bei den Marken selten weiter und dann verschwinden sie aus dem Laden.....

Aber wie gesagt, man muss es gesehen haben, ich kenn das Prinzip von Computerchips, von Waschmaschinen und zufällig.


Man muss mal klar nachdenken, das Zeug kommt aus Asien, dort kostet der Arbeiter 50mal weniger als hier ode sogar noch weniger, weiss ich aktuell nicht genau. Wieso sollte Nike seinen Arbeitern jetzt freiwillig mehr bezahlen als der übliche Lohn, wenn sie so oder so nach Anweisung gleich gut/schlecht arbeiten. Warum? Aus Solidarität...nö.

Aber warum kostet ein Nike Teil dann x-mal mehr als ein anderes? Weil sie Leute wie Air Jordan bezahlen müssen, und die sind tierisch teuer. Genau deswegen, weil sie die Werbung in Zeitungen bezahlen müssen, die in Hochglanzmagazinen und das will alles finanziert werden.

Aldi wirbt in Zeitungsblättchen im Lokalteil mit Aldi informiert - das ist etwas billiger als Air Jordan. 

Gab mal vor langer Zeit eine Anti Kampagne, als tausende afrikanischer Frauen mit dem Lohn auskommen mussten, den ein Basketballer als Werbehonorar für einen Spot bekam.

Ronaldo, Ronaldhino, Carlos und wie sie alle heißen, die wollen bezahlt werden. Die werben nicht für Aldi. 

Und jetzt muss man 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen und weiß, wo mindestens die Hälfte des Geldes hängenbleibt......nicht in der Qualität - zumindest nicht nur.

Und jetzt muss man sich entscheiden, ob man bereit ist, sagen wir eine Jacke für 200 Euro zu kaufen, 50 Euro für gute Qualität der Jacke und 150 für den Namen auszugeben. Das muss dann jeder selbst wissen. Und ich entscheide mich dagegen. Abgesehen davon kann ichs mir nicht leisten und will es auch nicht.


----------



## Lion82 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ohje, die Schallplatte ist wieder hängengeblieben... 

Also abzüglich der Werbung, der Transporte, der netten Einrichtung und des Personals kostet ein Cheesburger in der Herstellung keine 10 Cent. Warum geben dann soviele Menschen nen Euro dafür aus? 

Warum schaffen Firmen wie Scott, Assos, Gore, Fox usw. tausende und abertausende von Arbeitsplätzen? Haben die Angestellten nicht ein RECHT drauf für ihre Qualifikation ordentlich entlohnt zu werden?  

Warum werden in einem Jammer- und Discounterland wie D, Autos über 100 000 Euro verkauft und das nicht unregelmäßig?

...

Will sagen, wer es sich leisten kann, der kauft das Produkt, das er am sympathischsten findet. 

Als Student (wem sagst du das  ) ist das Geld sehr dünn gestreut, aber zumindest nicht so dünn, dass man sein Hobby mit falschen und schlecht sitzenden Klamotten ausleben müßte.

Wenn du nach dem Studium sofort eine Stelle bekommst und erstmals RICHTIGES Geld verdienst, relativiert sich vieles...


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

@hobo
Womit rechtfertigt Scott die hohen Rahmenpreise? (Du fährst doch ein Scott oder?)
Sind es etwa die 100 oder 200 Gramm in Verbindung mit dem Namen oder doch die 1.000 mal besser Qualität gegenüber Kinesis?



> Also abzüglich der Werbung, der Transporte, der netten Einrichtung und des Personals kostet ein Cheesburger in der Herstellung keine 10 Cent. Warum geben dann soviele Menschen nen Euro dafür aus?


Hä? Was denn jetzt?

Werbung in dem Zusammenhang ist ja noch nen Argument, aber der rest? Der Rest sind ausser der Einrichtung Herstellungskosten...
Aber ist auch latte.

Fakt ist halbwegs Ware gibts meist nicht bei ALDI und CO. Man kann in seltenen Fällen mal Glück haben.


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

baum77 schrieb:


> @hobo
> Womit rechtfertigt Scott die hohen Rahmenpreise? (Du fährst doch ein Scott oder?)
> Sind es etwa die 100 oder 200 Gramm in Verbindung mit dem Namen oder doch die 1.000 mal besser Qualität gegenüber Kinesis?



Glaubst du wirklich, dass sein 700 Euro Scott auch nur nen Deut besser als ein ungelabeltes Kinesisbike ist?  



baum77 schrieb:


> Hä? Was denn jetzt?
> 
> Werbung in dem Zusammenhang ist ja noch nen Argument, aber der rest? Der Rest sind im Grunde Herstellungskosten...



Schon spät, natürlich meinte ich den reinen Warenwert, also Fett+Gurke+Patty+Brötchen+Ketchup+Senf.


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

Lion82 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass sein 700 Euro Scott auch nur nen Deut besser als ein ungelabeltes Kinesisbike ist?


Nein. Das wollte ich jedoch damit sagen. Scott baut mehr am limit bei den "High End" Rahmen. Das kostet nunmal mehr. Der Preis verhält sich aber sehr progressiv zum Mehrwert. Dennoch kann ja jeder das machen was er will. Ist doch gut wenn Menschen Ware kaufen wo der gegenüber auch mal wieder verdient. Geiz ist nicht Geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Matze L.E. (2. Oktober 2007)

war nachmittags in nem mini-lidl die hatten noch eine jacke in größe 50 die hab ich mitgenommen. ist aber evtl ein klein wenig zu klein, aber ich bin auch grad nicht in form 

hosen hatten die da garnicht, bis auf eine für damen. die trikots hab ich auch nicht gesehn, war auch kein preisschild da, also hatten sie vermutlich garkeine... hatte mir auch mehr erwartet.

die jacke für 13 ist aber echt nett


----------



## HXT (2. Oktober 2007)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> [...]
> die jacke für 13 ist aber echt nett



...da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Heute direkt getestet, hält Wind gut ab und leichten Regen ebenso. Für meine Zwecke und den Preis völlig ausreichend. Nur den ausklappbaren Regenzipfel hinten finde ich irgendwie... ^^


----------



## Matze L.E. (2. Oktober 2007)

regenzipfel? meinst du den halswärmer? *g


----------



## wartool (2. Oktober 2007)

Da die Diskussion meiner Meinung nach ein bissl arg vom eigentlichen Fredthema abgewichen ist... 

hier mal mein erster Eindruck über die Lidl-"Fahrradjacke mit Windsschutz auf der Vorderseite":

Für die 13 Euronen bekommt man halt keine wahnsinns Qualität.. aber sie reicht aus. 

Windschutz ist echt mehr, als ausreichend denke ich. - Wasserdichtigkeit konnte ich noch (musste ich) glücklicher Weise noch nicht 

Was die Passform angeht muss ich einigen hier Recht geben.. sie ist nicht optimal und es "flattert" unten etwas - trotz meiner leicht angesetzen Wampe ;-)

Über das Design lässt sich ebenfalls streiten (habe das Modell in schwarz-grau erbeuten können - war die letzte) Die Taschen auf der Rückseite sind für meine Wenigkeit unnütz, da ich nahezu immer mit nem kleinen Rucksack fahre. Ich nehme mal stark an, dass die Taschen (aufgrund von ihrer riiesigen Größe) bei Befüllung die gesamte Jacke arg nach hinten ziehen. Grund hierfür wäre denke ich die sehr weiche, und seehr stretchfähige Gewebeart, die am Rückenteil und unter den Armen zum Einsatz kommt. 

Fazit:
Für 13 Okken bekommt man denke ich eine recht passable Jacke für die Feierabendrunde, oder ähnliches... für nen Alpencross würde ich evtl doch eine Markenjacke anschaffen - jedoch nur auf Grund der Passform - ansonsten wird sich mit der Zeit (einigen Maschinenwäschen) zeigen, was das Teil kann 

Achs o.. was die Verfügbarkeit angeht: ich war erst Nachmittags gegen halb 5 in unserer Lidl-Filliale - dort fand ich lediglich noch 2 Herrenhosen (50+52), eine (meine) Jacke (52) und diverse Damentrikots und Damen-Radhosen.
Wie das ganze morgens aussah kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## --hobo-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Hajo, jeder wie er mag, ich werd mich künftig zu "Discouter ist *******" Aussagen nicht mehr äußern, das führt sowieso zu nichts, weder mich wird einer vom Gegenteil meiner Meinung überzeugen, noch werde ich jemanden überzeugen - gehoppt wie getoppt - jeder wie er will.

Auch die Arbeitsplatzdiskussion ist ziemlich umstritten, was interessieren mich Arbeitsplätze in China, ja richtig - genau soviel, wie die dort die unsrigen Arbeitsplätze interessieren.


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Hajo, jeder wie er mag, ich werd mich künftig zu "Discouter ist *******" Aussagen nicht mehr äußern, das führt sowieso zu nichts, weder mich wird einer vom Gegenteil meiner Meinung überzeugen, noch werde ich jemanden überzeugen - gehoppt wie getoppt - jeder wie er will.
> 
> Auch die Arbeitsplatzdiskussion ist ziemlich umstritten, was interessieren mich Arbeitsplätze in China, ja richtig - genau soviel, wie die dort die unsrigen Arbeitsplätze interessieren.



Wieviel Mitarbeiter arbeiten bei Scott in China? 0,3 % der Firmenstärke, um dort die Marke bekannt zu machen? Mitarbeiter sind nicht nur Arbeiter mein Freund...


----------



## Jocki (2. Oktober 2007)

Unterschied Gore und Aldi?
Aldi läßt bei einem Konfektionär ein Muster kommen, gibt seine Farbwünsche an und läßt 20 000 Stück fertigen. Stückpreis 3 Euro. Ein armer Student wird bezahlt der das Ding anzieht, ein Foto gemacht, Werbeblatt gedruckt und das wars an Produktionskosten.

Gore baut wahrscheinlich 30 -50 Prototypen einer Jacke bis das Ding so sitzt dass der Kunde zufrieden ist, läßt Sportler (die wirklich was drauf haben) das Ding testen, dann muss die Qualtiätskontrolle bezahlt werden, und die offizielle Garantie muss auch noch bezahlt werden.

Dann kommt noch ein professionelles Photoshooting, Webauftritt, Katalogdruck, Messeauftritte usw. dazu.

Die Kosten die Gore entstehen sind deutlich höher als bei Aldi, und die muss der Kunde bezahlen.

Ob es einem das Geld wert ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Die wenigsten Hobbysportler (vor allem beim Radfahren in der "Zivilisation") brauchen die "Reserven" die eine hochwertige Jacke bietet.

Mir persönlich ist es das Geld immer Wert Gore und Co zu kaufen, da es sich bei mir schon oft bewährt hat. Außerdem investiere ich mein Geld lieber in hochwertige Kleidung  in der ich mich wohlfühle als in einen 200g leichteren Rahmen.

Hier ein paar Beispiele die mir gegenüber meiner "Billigjacken" positiv aufgefallen sind.

-Ärmelbündchen die auch nach zwei Stunden Regenfahrt kein Wasser ziehen
 (nasse Handgelenke sind die Hölle wenn man schon ziemlich erschöpft ist)
- ein guter Schnitt (mein Gore Phantom sitzt wirklich perfekt) der verhindert 
  dass die Jacke im Wind flattert (bei langen Ausfahrten spart dass sehr viel  Energie)
-die am Rücken nicht hochrutscht wenn man einen Rucksack trägt
- wo keine Feuchtigkeit durch das Material gedrückt wird (Rucksack)
- minimales Gewicht und Packmaß

So richtig bemerkbar macht sich die Qualität von hochwertiger Bekleidung allerdings erst im Winter auf dem Berg. Da büßt man gar bitter wenn man die falsche Jacke gekauft hat (was nicht heißen soll, dass die teuerste die beste ist)


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

Na endlich mal jemand, der damit auch "Sport" macht und nicht nur durch die Gegend eiert um 15 Kilo abzunehmen, oder sein Xy-Training aerob zu unterstützen...


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie überheblich muss man sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seinup (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich will ja hier keine Illusionen brechen von wegen 



> Sinngemäß: Garantie bzw. Gewährleistungsansprüche




Garantieabwicklung ist nirgendwo einfacher, als bei Aldi, nach einem halben Jahr hab ich mein damalig kurzes Radhemd zu einer Verkäuferin gebracht, eigentlich mehr, um meinen Frust loszuwerden über ein 9 Euro Shirt...die Verkäuferin macht ruft jemanden bei, der kommt (Filialleiter), ruft irgendwo an und meint, das Hemd sei leider nirgendwo mehr auf Lager, ist ja auch logisch, ein halbes Jahr her. Er gibt mir das Geld zurück....Puff!!!!!!! Und das Hemd hab ich BEHALTEN! Dazu gabs noch 'ne Entschuldigung bezüglich der Qualität, das Hemd hab ich noch heute in Gebrauch, hab hinten die Tasche selbst genäht, was für mich ok ist.


Dagegen der große US Hersteller, mit dem N am Anfang und dem e am Ende bei meinem Bikeschuhen, die nach vorn hin komplett aufrissen: Per Telefon (die haben irgendwo in meiner Nähe sogar ihre Zentrale) keiner erreichbar, dann bin ich mal durchgestellt worden, keiner für verantwortlich , superunfreundliche Call Agenten, die mich an den Händler verweisen, der Händler verweist mich an den Hersteller, da ebenso ein halbes Jahr alt (etwa zeitgleich gekauft mit dem Aldi Kram).

Ich schicke die Schuhe mit original Karton und Rechnung ein, auf meine kosten per DHL versichert als Paket mit langem Brief der Problembeschreibung.

4 Wochen später kommt ein größeres Paket zurück, mein hingesandtes Paket, einfach achtlos aufgerissen, Original Karton war ebenso kaputt, zurück, ohne Brief, ohne Antwort, einfach meine kaputten Schuhe wieder zurückgesandt.

Na das nenn ich mal einen tollen unkomplizierten Service und da bin ich doch froh, wenn ich denen die Rückstellungen für Garantie finanziere - super!


----------



## Jocki (2. Oktober 2007)

Aldi mit seinen Millionenumsätzen kann sich die wirklich gute garantieabwicklung schlicht und ergreifend leisten. 9 Euro in nen zufriedenen Kunden zu investieren funktioniert ja auch hervorragend wie man sieht und ist ein tolles Marktinginstrument. 

Allerdings hast Du jetzt für den Erlös von 9 Euro Zeit, Energie und eventuell auch noch Benzin aufgewandt- wo Du das Problem sowieso selber lösen konntest.
Vielleicht hast Du bei Aldi, da Du schon mal dort warst auch gleich noch was gekauft, obwohl Du es gar nicht benötigst.

Rational betrachtet völliger Schwachsinn aber Du bist trotzdem glücklich.
Auch bei Aldi funktioniert das Marketing wenn auch auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.

P.S. Die Vorstellung von N. war aber wirklich schwach. (Ich halt von der Firma aber auch nix)


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

baum77 schrieb:


> Wie überheblich muss man sein?



Mein Gott sind hier Mimosen unterwegs...


----------



## seinup (2. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich ist es ein dolles Marketinginstrument, aber ehrlich gesagt: Mir als Kunden ist das egal, was hab ich von hochkompetenter Garantieabwicklung, wo ich erst einen Gutachter beauftragen muss, ob jetzt die Sohle der Radschuhe durch normale Belastung oder übermäßige Belastung strapaziert wurde oder statt bei Sonnenschein auch im Regen gefahren wurde. Sowas nervt mich nur als Kunden und ich bekomme nicht etwa den Eindruck "Wow, so wie die mich löchern, nerven und so weiter müssen die ja mords viel Wert 
auf den Kunden legen." So sehe ich das zumindest nicht. 

Ich als Kunde will schnelle Abwicklung egal wie. Und ich weiß, dass N**e nicht arm wird, wenn sie mir einen Schuh zurecht ersetzen. Gerade weil ich weiß, dass der Schuh spottbillig produziert wird und sauteuer verkauft wird. 

Wesentlich mehr Zeit, Geld, Energie hab ich bei meiner Garantieabwicklung der Radschuhe investiert. Nämlich genau den Weg zur Post, X Telefonate auf teure Nummern und ein Postpaket sowie Nerven, die unbezahlbar sind. Seitdem nehme ich Abstand von dieser Marke, was ich nicht schon habe, wird nicht mehr von diesem hersteller gekauft.


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

Lion82 schrieb:


> Mein Gott sind hier Mimosen unterwegs...


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

Mein Gott kommt mal wieder runter... ein 7er BMW kostet rein vom Materialwert auch keine 70 000 Euro, eher 20% davon. Und auch diese Autos erleiden öfters kapitale (Elektronik)-Defekte. Ist ein 7er BMW deswegen auf die Stufe eines Fiat Pandas zu setzen, der mitunter wartungsärmer läuft und auch natürlich wesentlich billiger hergeht?

Marke kostet und dass teure Produkte von Nike, Gore, Assos, Scott und wie sie alle heißen, nichts für´s Geld bieten, ist doch Schwachsinn im Quadrat!


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bahaupte nichts anderes. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Ich distanziere mich nur von Deiner agressiven Schreibweise.


----------



## seinup (2. Oktober 2007)

Du verwechselst da was, BMW wird in Deutschland produziert, wo die Lohnkosten bei bissle höher sind als in China und auch ein bissle höher als in anderen Ländern der EU. 

Kleidung wird generell in Billiglohnländern produziert, vergleiche bitte nicht Kledung mit Autos, ich denke wir sind uns klar drüber, dass Kleidung kein Hightech darstellt, sondern absolute Massenware. Im Gegensatz zum 7er BMW.....

Haben die Marken mit ihrer Werbeslogan dir das solange eingetrichtert, dass du's glaubst, oder was für Argumente bringst du nun, dass es tatsächlich so ist - hoffentlich nicht das gleiche, wie mein Händler, dass da mehr Liebe zum Detail drinnen steckt *lol*


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, Du hattest Dir wie in dem anderen Thread zu lesen nen 230 Euro Jacke gekauft in der Du ölst. Jetzt ist alles schlecht und nichts wert.

Ich persönlich habe eine Sugoi Jacke für 99,- Euro (Invertor Jacket). Die sitzt sehr gut und ist absolut TOP verarbeitet. Kein vergleich zu einer Aldi Jacke! Ich habe schon einige preisige Sachen bestellt zur Ansicht (Pearl Izumi, Gore, Vaude usw.. ). Auch dort gibt es unterschiede. Aldi ist nicht das Maß der Dinge! Keinesfalls sogar! Gute Ware kostet gutes Geld. Ne Jacke muss keinesfalls 200 Euro kosten und nen Trikot auch keine 80!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt von Scott Pedale, wo Scott draufsteht, aber irgend ein Zulieferer diesen Schritt erledigt, weil die Pedale von einem ganz anderen Hersteller stammen. 

Wie gesagt, die Werbeslogan und die Images scheinen bei euch voll reingedonnert zu haben - mich freuts, die Marketingleute sicher auch, immerhin haben sie ihren job gut gemacht.

Ich sag nochmal: Schaut, dass ihr mal in China Urlaub macht und eine Werksbesichtigung macht. Deutsche werden dort gern gesehen, die Ingenieure sprechen alle Deutsch oder Englisch und ihr dürft bewundern, wie eure Polyester Jacken aus Einweg-Plastikflaschen produziert werden, die Müllhalde für Flaschen ist direkt vorm Fabrikgebäude, wo Frauen und Kinder sortieren ohne Handschuhe und Schutz, anschließend werden die gesäuberten Flaschen zu neuem Stoff verarbeitet, und ob da jetzt Marke draufsteht oder nicht......das ist den Arbeitern mit ihrem 16 Stunden Tag dort eigentlich *******gal in China. Die schrubben ihre Zeit ab, egal was da am Ende draufsteht.

Das einzige, was sich bei Marken und bei No-Name, wie man schön sagt, unterscheidet und da habt ihr alle Recht: Das ist die Endkontrolle. Während bei Aldi halt jede Jacke durchkommt, kommt bei Marke halt nicht jede durch, sondern es wird aussortiert, nicht passendes und deformiertes wird aussortiert. Somit fallen die Kosten, die anfallen zum Marketing und was dazu gehört, zudem noch auf eine geringere Menge und diese wird dann etwas teurer.

Bei Discountern kann aus der gleichen Charge durchaus mal sein, dass die eine Jacke bauchförmiger ist, die andere weniger, je nachdem, von wem sie wo wie gefertigt wird, bzw. wie die Maschine eingestellt war. Deshalb kann einem die Jacke 1 passen und die Jacke 2 Bauch haben.

Die asiatischen Arbeiter, die dort mit ihren Schnittmustern arbeiten, haben oft nur mechanisch Kenntnisse, wie sie den Schritt erledigen müssen, da dort Zeit zählt und Akkord gearbeitet wird, kanns halt auch mal sein, dass was daneben geht, beim Discounter landets halt auf dem Tisch. 

Schauts euch an, dann wisst ihr mehr. Ansonsten spricht man über ein Getränk und dessen Geschmack, das man nie probiert hat und das funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## --hobo-- (2. Oktober 2007)

baum77 schrieb:


> Naja, Du hattest Dir wie in dem anderen Thread zu lesen nen 230 Euro Jacke gekauft in der Du ölst. Jetzt ist alles schlecht und nichts wert.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe eine Sugoi Jacke für 99,- Euro (Invertor Jacket). Die sitzt sehr gut und ist absolut TOP verarbeitet. Kein vergleich zu einer Aldi Jacke! Ich habe schon einige preisige Sachen bestellt zur Ansicht (Pearl Izumi, Gore, Vaude usw.. ). Auch dort gibt es unterschiede. Aldi ist nicht das Maß der Dinge! Keinesfalls sogar! Gute Ware kostet gutes Geld. Ne Jacke muss keinesfalls 200 Euro kosten und nen Trikot auch keine 80!!!



Die Jacke hat er zurückgegeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4101627&postcount=26


----------



## Lion82 (2. Oktober 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was, BMW wird in Deutschland produziert, wo die Lohnkosten bei bissle höher sind als in China und auch ein bissle höher als in anderen Ländern der EU.
> 
> Kleidung wird generell in Billiglohnländern produziert, vergleiche bitte nicht Kledung mit Autos, ich denke wir sind uns klar drüber, dass Kleidung kein Hightech darstellt, sondern absolute Massenware. Im Gegensatz zum 7er BMW.....
> 
> Haben die Marken mit ihrer Werbeslogan dir das solange eingetrichtert, dass du's glaubst, oder was für Argumente bringst du nun, dass es tatsächlich so ist - hoffentlich nicht das gleiche, wie mein Händler, dass da mehr Liebe zum Detail drinnen steckt *lol*



Hast du überhaupt nen Führerschein? Die BMW-Werke sind bei mir fast in Sichtnähe und ich kenne mehr BMWler als du Kleidungsfirmen. KEIN EINZIGES TEIL wird in D hergestellt, die Elektronik kommt kompl. aus China, die Verkleidungen des 6ers aus Ungarn, Auspuffsysteme aus Tschechien usw... Zusammengeschraubt werden die Teile von teils gut angetrunkenen Arbeitern, der Tageskonsum an Bier kann mit dem Oktoberfest GUT mithalten. Soviel dazu...

Aber das führt einfach zu nichts, da hier verschiedene Gehaltswelten aufeinander stoßen. Schüler-Verdiener. Da kommt nie was Brauchbares raus. Es werden immer wieder Gründe gepostet, die den kleinen Geldbeutel entschuldigen und da werden ganze Hasskampagnen gegen Firmen laut, die das Geschäft nicht erst seit gestern machen. Die Marge von Aldi ist natürlich auch nicht ohne, ne 3 Euro Hose für 9 verkaufen ist auch nichts anderes wie 50 zu 150 Euro.  

Deswegen beende ich hier meine Teilnahme mit dem Abschlußsatz:

Jeder soll das kaufen, was ihm der Sport und seine Ausübung wert ist.


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

@hobo
Vollkommen überzogene Darstellung.

Es ist nicht nur die Passform. Die Verarbeitungsqualität als auch die verwandten Mebranen machen definitiv spürbare unterschiede! Dann kommt noch Design hinzu.

-----------
Ja, die Jacke hat er zurück gegeben. Deswegen ja auch die Behauptung man könne von diesem kauf Rückschlüsse auf die gesamten Markenwaren ziehen. Das verzerrt das Bild und ist so nicht korrekt.

In dem Fall war die Jacke leider so schlecht wie der Berater. Ihm wurde anscheinend schlicht der falsche Membran verkauft, oder er kleidet sich falsch! In einer Windstopper Jacke ölt man nicht dermaßen wenn man Sie korrekt einsetzt! Eine solche Jacke hätte er gebraucht. Von mir aus auch Zephrr oderr was weiss ich. (letzteres halte ich für Atmungsaktiver als das Gore Windstopper zeugs).


----------



## bergadriver (2. Oktober 2007)

... welches ich gleich in meiner Mittagspause unter die Lupe nehmen werde.
Vorausgesetzt es ist überhaupt noch was da


----------



## --hobo-- (2. Oktober 2007)

baum77 schrieb:


> @hobo
> Vollkommen überzogene Darstellung.



Wann warst du schonmal in Asien? In welchem Land, welchem Produktionsunternehmen? Woher weißt du, dass meine Darstellung überzogen ist? Weil die Werbung sowas nicht zulässt oder woher sonst?

Bisschen sehr unsachlich dein Kommentar.




Lion82 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt nen Führerschein? Die BMW-Werke sind bei mir fast in Sichtnähe und ich kenne mehr BMWler als du Kleidungsfirmen. KEIN EINZIGES TEIL wird in D hergestellt, die Elektronik kommt kompl. aus China, die Verkleidungen des 6ers aus Ungarn, Auspuffsysteme aus Tschechien usw... Zusammengeschraubt werden die Teile von teils gut angetrunkenen Arbeitern, der Tageskonsum an Bier kann mit dem Oktoberfest GUT mithalten. Soviel dazu...



Und was genau wird bei Scott und Co noch in Deutschland "zusammengeschraubt"? Meinst du, deutsche Qualitätskontrolle und deutsches Zusammenschrauben kostet kein Geld?

Mit übrigends solchen Behauptungen wäre ich mal ganz vorsichtig....:



> Teile von teils gut angetrunkenen Arbeitern, der Tageskonsum an Bier kann mit dem Oktoberfest GUT mithalten. Soviel dazu...



Das ist reines Stammtischgesabbel und zeug von Null Ahnung deutscher Lohnkosten. Aber du scheinst dich ja eh mehr für die Struktur in China und deren Arbeitsplätze zu interessieren, als für unsere. Wenn du wüsstest, wie es in chinesischen Fabriken zugeht, würdest du Augen machen......was meinst du, wieso High Tech noch immer in Deutschland produziert wird und nur das, was man längst standardisiert hat, nach Asien wandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2007)

genauso unsachlich wie deine meinung zu bmw.


----------



## baum77 (2. Oktober 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Wann warst du schonmal in Asien? In welchem Land, welchem Produktionsunternehmen? Woher weißt du, dass meine Darstellung überzogen ist? Weil die Werbung sowas nicht zulässt oder woher sonst?
> 
> Bisschen sehr unsachlich dein Kommentar.


Ich meinte nicht die Arbeitsbedingungen. Sondern das runter brechen der unterschiede auf die Passform mit dem Argument es bestehe eh alles aus alten Plastikflaschen. Das ist humbug!

Du redest und redest und redest und kommst dennoch zu dem Schluss das preisigere Sachen häufig die besseren sind. Das ist doch das was die meisten sagen.

Mir ist es auch vollkommen wurscht was ein Teil in der Herstellung kostet. Es muss objektiv gesehen jedem EGAL sein. Ich kaufe meine Kleidung nach Funktion und Passform sowie Design... Dafür bezahle ich Preis X. Vollkommen gleichgültig was die Herstellung kostet. Ich bin bereit eine Summe zu bezahlen und die bezahle ich auch. Punkt! Alles andere ist nüchtern gesehen blödsinn.


----------



## Jocki (2. Oktober 2007)

Nicht die Herstellung kostet Geld, sondern die Entwicklung! Und die sitzt in Deutschland, Schweiz oder USA.

In meiner Branche ist es das gleiche: der reelle Materialwert steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Endpreis. Das ist für viele Kunden schwer zu verstehen.

Das Problem ist zu einem das hohe Niveau auf dem sich die aktuellen Produkte befinden die durch ein neues Produkt natürlich noch getoppt werden müssen- umso größer wird die Investition in der Entwicklung bei immer kleineren Fortschritten. Der Kunde verlangt in immer kürzeren Abständen Neuerscheinungen (Verkauf mal dem heutigen Kunden ein Produkt mit der Aussage "Das wurde vor drei Jahren entwickelt")

Dadurch sinken die abgesetzten Stückzahlen- demzufolge steigen die Kosten pro Stück.

Die neuen Medien müssen auch bedient werden- vor 10 Jahren war von einem Internetauftritt noch keine Rede.

Außerdem werden die Konkurrenzprodukte immer mehr, umso weniger bleibt für den einzelnen Hersteller.

Kurz die Kosten für den Hersteller werden immer größer, damit der Kunde das Produkt überhaupt noch bezahlen kann wird eben auch in billiglohnländern produziert.


----------



## HB76 (2. Oktober 2007)

*HABEN WIR ES BALD??
*


----------



## Jocki (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja, bin fertig. Danke der Nachfrage! Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## rupsk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie alle durchdrehen, sobald ein bisschen Ökonomie ins Spiel kommt. Neidkomplexe etc. ohne Ende - sehr amüsant, danke.


Das Ganze ist doch absolut einfach: Angebot und Nachfrage, fertig ab. Soll jeder mit seinen knappen Ressourcen anstellen, wozu er lustig ist, was für ein Haufen Zicken hier


----------



## Whiteeagle (28. Februar 2008)

Ab 6.3 gibts wieder Radelsachen bei Lidl -> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_37656.htm


----------



## Dortmunder79 (28. Februar 2008)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr die Sachen geholt, Trikot und Jacke waren ok für den Kurs Hose naja war halt nen bescheidener Schnitt, Funktion war gut.


----------



## Whiteeagle (28. Februar 2008)

ist die kleidung eng bemessen oder großzügig? geht nämlich nur bis xl, und im normalformat nehme ich imemr xxl...


----------



## _robbie_ (28. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahunren mit den Rad-Schuhen? Taugen die was, oder sollte man die lieber liegen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die Brille und die Jacke zu holen. 
Insbesondere bei der Brille würden mich Infos zur Bruchfestigkeit und zum Splitterverhalten interessieren.


----------



## Whiteeagle (29. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die Brille .....
> 
> Insbesondere bei der Brille würden mich Infos zur Bruchfestigkeit und zum Splitterverhalten interessieren.


 
kannste mir mal sagen welche Filiale die hat? sehe die nämlich nicht.


----------



## spudi (29. Februar 2008)

Zu den Schuhen kann ich sagen, die sind super!
Meine Schuhe haben u.a. einen 600km Alpencross hinter sich und auch sonst trag ich sie täglich.
Ich trag sie auch den Winter durch, da wird es allerdings ohne Überschuhe schnell kalt an den Füssen.

Eingetrübt war dann aber die Begeisterung, als ich auf Klickpedale gewechselt habe.
Denn das Schuhprofil ist nicht tief genug, und die Metallplättchen haben beim gehen immer Bodenkontakt.

Ergo: Für Plattformpedalnutzer super, für Klickies eingeschränkt gut.

Deswegen werd ich mir beim nächsten mal andere holen.
Aber den kauf hab ich trotzdem nie bereut.

Karsten


----------



## [email protected] (29. Februar 2008)

@Whiteeagle
Hi, also bei uns sinds die Filialen im Kreis Böblingen. Genauer: Sindelfingen / Böblingen


----------



## BEEF (29. Februar 2008)

Hmm hier gibts die Brille "leider" nicht im Sortiment  aber naja.. dafür kommt ja heute oder morgen mein Shifty mit der post 

und den rest werd ich mir auch mal anschauen.. und bestimmt zuschlagen


----------



## peanuts2 (1. März 2008)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahunren mit den Rad-Schuhen? Taugen die was, oder sollte man die lieber liegen lassen?



Hallo. Ich habe die Radschuhe jetzt schon etwa ein Jahr (gab es letztes Jahr schon mal....ich denke das sind die gleichen) und muss sagen, dass sie für den Preis von knapp 20 Euro ganz ok sind. Die Passform und die Belüftung sind recht gut. Jedoch ist mir nach 4 Wochen schon eine Schlaufe für den Schnürsenkel gerissen (das Ding wo man eben den Schnürsenkel durchfädelt). Lag wohl aber eher daran das ich etwas zu fest daran gezogen hatte. Das Problem was Spudi beschreibt habe ich natürlich auch. 

Also wie gesagt für den günstigen Preis ganz ok, jedoch meiner Meinung nach nichts für die Ewigkeit.

Gruß peanuts2


----------



## blackseal (6. März 2008)

so. auf dem weg gerade bei lidl gewesen und eine hose und ein trikot eingepackt. die schuhe habe ich liegen gelassen, weil ich schon andere habe. sie liegen allerdings schon recht schwer in der hand... 
die verarbeitung scheint ok. für den sommer sicher ne alternative.
obwohl es mir so vorkam, als wenn cleats, wenn denn montiert extremen überstand haben könnten.
die hosen sitzen perfekt. das polster trägt nicht auf.man merkt garnicht, daß man was anhat. ;-)
das trikot ist leicht und von der paßform hervorragend.
von der verarbeitung kann ich bei beiden kleidungsstücken keine mängel feststellen. wenn das zeug also mindestens solange hält wie die winterklamotten gibt es nichts daran auszusetzen.
die jacke habe ich lieber liegen gelassen. rein subjektiver eindruck von da könnte es mächtig warm drin werden...
und die handschuhe sind so wie man es bei 2,99 erwartet... das tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Montana (6. März 2008)

_Schildbürger_ und _Montana _haben auch _(wieder)_ Lidl Fahrradschuhe gekauft.  

Die vom Vorjahr _(sind übrigens identisch mit der2008 Ware)_ hatte ich gestern bei unserer nightride an. Darüber ein paar Zwölfenender Neopren Überschuhe - keine Probleme für 4 Std bei 5 °C bis *minus* 3 °C  

Ich habe jetzt noch welche in Blau zur Reserve gekauft. Übrigens: Die Größe korrespondiert mit der normalen Schuhgröße


----------

